# Thyroidectomy procedure costs without insurance



## skimordiegirl

Hi everyone, I am faced with the only option of treating my graves, since my vision is involved, with surgery. The bigger problem here is that my insurance will not cover it since I've had it since I was 19, now 29, and I am considered pre existing. Does anyone know about how much I am going to have to pay for this procedure?

Thank you,

:confused0033:


----------



## McKenna

A total thyroidectomy is very expensive without insurance. 
You will have a hospital bill, a surgeon bill and an ansthesiologist bill.
A rough estimate based on my own experience is about $17,000 for the hospital, $2,000 for surgeon and $1,000 for ansthesiologist. That's going from my statements but I had insurance so I only had to pay a percentage.

Is there some kind of state aid you can get?


----------



## webster2

Try to go to the financial department, patient advocacy, or social worker in the hospital. They should be able to help you find a way to do this, so that it won't put you in to tremendous debt. I am sure you are not the first who's insurance will not cover. Can you challenge the pre-existing clause of your insurance? 
Best wishes in sorting this out.


----------



## Andros

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi everyone, I am faced with the only option of treating my graves, since my vision is involved, with surgery. The bigger problem here is that my insurance will not cover it since I've had it since I was 19, now 29, and I am considered pre existing. Does anyone know about how much I am going to have to pay for this procedure?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> :confused0033:


Maybe your doc can say the reason for surgery is suspicion of cancer which would not be pre-existing?

Or, you can be put on Prednisone prior to RAI and during it to help stave off worsening of the eyes.

Let me ask you this; "What did your insurance say about RAI?" Yes or no?

This could be interesting because if they said yes to RAI which is cheaper, you would have them trapped. Then you get a lawyer and make them pay for the surgery. They can't claim pre-existing for one thing and not the other.

It's worth a try. No?


----------



## skimordiegirl

Thanks for all of the replies. My Dr. actually will not even mention the RAI because my vision problems are bizzare and she isn't sure if they are related so she doesn't want to take the chance. I could ask her if there is a way to get around it and also speak with the hospital about it as well. Thank you for everyone's input. And just for my own piece of mind.... The thyroids only job is to create thyroid hormone? So me taking it out will cause it to stop, bring down my antibodies, I will take a synthetic hormone and it can help me to get better?


----------



## miguel

Here in Mexico my insurance does not cover my thyroidectomy, but the price is $ 1300 to $ 8000 dollars in a fancy hospital. I was operated in a government hospital, the price was $ 2000 dollars, but ultimately ended up paying $ 700 dollars. Patients foreigners are not entitled to rebates from the government.

My surgery consisted of a partial thyroidectomy, a giant weight 1 lb lobe. The surgery had no complications, there was no damage to my vocal cords and my parathyroid was recovered, but I am taking calcium and vitamin d temporarily. The surgery was a success. I met my doctor's patients and they all say that is excellent surgeon. I must say that is not the only good surgeon in my city.

You might consider coming to Mexico for your surgery, here will be cheaper and there are also highly trained physicians and surgeons with experience and good reputation.

Miguel


----------



## skimordiegirl

Thank you Miguel! I will certainly keep it in mind!!  So glad your surgery was a success!!!


----------



## Andros

miguel said:


> Here in Mexico my insurance does not cover my thyroidectomy, but the price is $ 1300 to $ 8000 dollars in a fancy hospital. I was operated in a government hospital, the price was $ 2000 dollars, but ultimately ended up paying $ 700 dollars. Patients foreigners are not entitled to rebates from the government.
> 
> My surgery consisted of a partial thyroidectomy, a giant weight 1 lb lobe. The surgery had no complications, there was no damage to my vocal cords and my parathyroid was recovered, but I am taking calcium and vitamin d temporarily. The surgery was a success. You should look at Dr. Arturo Valenzuela Zorrilla is a great surgeon in my city, I am eternally grateful to my surgeon and he is proud of his work. I met my doctor's patients and they all say that is excellent surgeon. I must say that is not the only good surgeon in my city.
> 
> You might consider coming to Mexico for your surgery, here will be cheaper and there are also highly trained physicians and surgeons with experience and good reputation.
> 
> Miguel


I did not realize that you had a partial Thyroidectomy. That paints a whole different picture.


----------



## miguel

Here are some web sites of some of the private hospitals there and my city if you're interested:

Centro Medico de Especialidades
http://www.centromedicojuarez.com/index.php?lang=en

Hospital Guernika
http://www.hospitalguernika.com.mx/

Hospital Poliplaza
http://www.poliplaza.com/english/admission.html

Hospital Star Medica Ciudad Juarez 
www.starmedica.com/

Hospital Angeles
http://www.hospitalangelesciudadjuarez.com.mx/#

You can request a quote for your surgery, some of these hospitals have U.S. phone line.

Good luck

Miguel


----------



## skimordiegirl

Wow Miguel, Thank you so much!!!!!! :hugs:


----------

